# can i avoid to create video cache? i don't import videos



## mantra (Jul 20, 2013)

Hi

i have lightroom 4 last version 64bit and w7

can i avoid to create video cache?

i don't import video files and i don't have video files in my catalog

but i have 3gb of cache here
c:\Users\User\AppData\Local\Adobe\Lightroom\Caches\Video\

in the folder
c:\Users\User\AppData\Local\Adobe\Lightroom\Caches\Video\Media Cache Files\
c:\Users\User\AppData\Local\Adobe\Lightroom\Caches\Video\Media Cache\

i would appreciate it a lot


thanks


----------



## clee01l (Jul 20, 2013)

These are place holder folders. They take up an insignificant space on your HD UNTIL you add a video to the cache.


----------



## mantra (Jul 20, 2013)

clee01l said:


> These are place holder folders. They take up an insignificant space on your HD UNTIL you add a video to the cache.



thanks 
can i block it ?
which module or dll create them?


----------



## clee01l (Jul 20, 2013)

I don't think you can block the program accessing the cache.  You can delete the Media Cache and Media Cache Files folders with no apparent harm to LR. However. the next update or LR install will create the folders again. The simplest thing to do is never import videos. Then the folders will never increase over their initial size. 

My Video cache folder takes up ~400KB of space. As I said before, this is a trivial amount of HD space, If you are so tight for HD space that you are worrying about KBs of storage, you really should consider getting a larger  HD or an additional HD.   I can guarantee that if you are a typical Windows user you already have GBs of worthless crap programs taking up more HD storage that LR will ever consume. 

Based upon your other topic posts, there are more important things that you could be doing to learn how to use LR effectively than anguishing over a few KBs of empty folders.


----------



## RikkFlohr (Jul 20, 2013)

If it bothers you, you can always set it to the minimum value of 1GB rather than the 3GB default value. It won't do anything but you might feel better about it.


----------



## Chris_M (Jul 21, 2013)

That's wierd, 3GB on Win 7 x64? 400kb on Mac?
On seeing this post I just went and checked that folder on my system, also Win 7 x64,
the size of my cache (the entire video folder to be found there) is 12.6 kb (24.0 kb on disk).
Significantly lower than either of the posted figures.

Although it may be that I have never had anything to do with video since I started with Lightroom, v3.2, I think...


----------



## clee01l (Jul 21, 2013)

Chris_M said:


> That's wierd, 3GB on Win 7 x64? 400kb on Mac?
> On seeing this post I just went and checked that folder on my system, also Win 7 x64,
> the size of my cache (the entire video folder to be found there) is 12.6 kb (24.0 kb on disk).
> Significantly lower than either of the posted figures.
> ...


The 3GB that Rikk is referencing is the default limit set on the {Preferences}{File Handling} tab. The 400+ KB that I mentioned is the size of the video cache folder when no videos are cached.  They are really referencing two different aspects of video cache. Th 3 GB is the maximum that LR will allow. And the 400kb is the minimum to create empty video cache folders.


----------



## mantra (Jul 21, 2013)

RikkFlohr said:


> If it bothers you, you can always set it to the minimum value of 1GB rather than the 3GB default value. It won't do anything but you might feel better about it.





clee01l said:


> I don't think you can block the program accessing the cache.  You can delete the Media Cache and Media Cache Files folders with no apparent harm to LR. However. the next update or LR install will create the folders again. The simplest thing to do is never import videos. Then the folders will never increase over their initial size.
> 
> My Video cache folder takes up ~400KB of space. As I said before, this is a trivial amount of HD space, If you are so tight for HD space that you are worrying about KBs of storage, you really should consider getting a larger  HD or an additional HD.   I can guarantee that if you are a typical Windows user you already have GBs of worthless crap programs taking up more HD storage that LR will ever consume.
> 
> Based upon your other topic posts, there are more important things that you could be doing to learn how to use LR effectively than anguishing over a few KBs of empty folders.



i have never imported video files but i got a cache about 90mb :(

by the way is there a command list for windows?

thanks


----------



## clee01l (Jul 21, 2013)

The only command list that I know of is the one at the top of you LR screen. It's the menu. The only comprehensive list is Victoria's keyboard shortcut list
http://members.lightroomqueen.com/index.php?/Knowledgebase/List/Index/199/keyboard-shortcuts


----------

